# Ein altes Buch



## Bandit_profi (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
Ich hab vor kurzem mal eine Webseite gefunden auf der ich so ein schönes altes Buch gesehen habe. Das hat mir einfach super gefallen und jetzt wollte ich versuchen selbst so ein Buch zu machen in Photoshop. Angelehnt an die Vorlage (siehe Anhang) habe ich erst versucht mit verschiedenen Layern den Buch-Rahmen und Seiten zu erstellen. Leider sieht mein Versuch viel mehr Abstract als nach einem Buch aus. 

Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob ihr mir villeicht den einen oder anderen Tip geben könnt wir ich das Buch hin bekomme. Hab mir auch schon überlegt ein Buch ein zu scannen und das dann in Photoshop zu "zerfetzen" ... aber ich hab leider auch noch keine Idee wie ich die Ränder der Seiten so qualitativ runtersetzen kann.

Bandit

P.s.: Wenn es geht bitte nicht den Link mit der Zeitungsseite


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Dezember 2003)

jaja - der gute alte deepcode ist allgegenwärtig


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Dezember 2003)

Mythos hör endlich auf zu Spammen!  

Bandit_profi: Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dir ein altes Buch schnappst, und unter dein Scanner legst.
Nach dem einscannen dann einfach den Text rausretuschieren.

MfG Jan


----------



## PEZ (31. Dezember 2003)

... genau und dann noch ein bischen die Farbe ins Braune drehen. Vielleicht stellenweise noch was unscharf machen und Staub und Kratzer hinzu fügen. (Sieht dann nicht zu neu aus das ganze  )

Viel Glück.


----------

